# Sassuolo-Juve, già fatta per Locatelli



## Andris (23 Giugno 2021)

Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi

Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.

Ora c'è solo da capire la formula: prestito con obbligo o diritto di riscatto, contropartite e parte in denaro

Potrebbe essere un pagamento dilazionato in 24 mesi

Giocatore già avvisato della trattativa dal procuratore, favorevolissimo perchè tifoso juventino da ragazzino


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2021)

vendono il giocatore più promettente in meno tempo di un'eiaculazione precoce

Carnevali, nomen omen


----------



## iceman. (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che è sempre stato tifoso della Juve visto che ha solo 24/25 anni..


----------



## folletto (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368255 ha scritto:


> vendono il giocatore più promettente in meno tempo di un'eiaculazione precoce
> 
> Carnevali, nomen omen



Vendono o regalano?


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2368268 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è sempre stato tifoso della Juve visto che ha solo 24/25 anni..



non sappiamo se poi nella primavera al Milan avesse cambiato credo, i ragazzini sono volubili


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2021)

Criscitiello: "Demiral intoccabile ?"

Pedullà: "Potrebbe partire per 35-40 milioni"


demiral verrà pagato più di locatelli


----------



## Milanlove (23 Giugno 2021)

Si sono messi d'accordo, ma devono ancora decidere cartellino e contropartite tecniche.
Un modo per dire che glielo devono vendere a loro per forza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



era uno schifoso juventino pure lui?
han fatto bene a liquidarlo a poco allora. umanamente non può che essere uno scarto.


----------



## Znarf79 (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## sottoli (23 Giugno 2021)

Fagioli sul piatto...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2021)

Va a finire che pure Baresi è juventino.


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2021)

Milanlove;2368276 ha scritto:


> Si sono messi d'accordo, ma devono ancora decidere cartellino e contropartite tecniche.
> Un modo per dire che glielo devono vendere a loro per forza.



il Sassuolo ha blindato solo Raspadori, per cui hanno già accettato che lo venderanno.
rapporti societari, giocatore tifoso, richiesto da Allegri
è fatta dai, secondo me finirà con prestito più obbligo


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Ma non valeva 40M minimo solo cash? Sassuolo = Juventus B.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



C'è De Zerbi a Notti Europee


----------



## Swaitak (23 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Vediamo, abbiamo un Fagioli, un Dragusin e perchè no un Rugani, un Perin


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

Anche questi errori sono da non ripetere, si mette la ricompra


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Juventus e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità della Juventus nel dare Locatelli alla Juventus per rapporti storicamente ottimi con se stessa.

Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da spostare per un attimo dall'appartamento della Juventus nel complesso A al loft del complesso B.

Ora c'è solo da capire la formula: tolgo il denaro dalla cassaforte in salotto e lo metto in quella in camera da letto, oppure contropartite e movimento di valuta dalla banca X della Juventus alla banca Y della Juventus.

Potrebbe essere un giroconto automatico dilazionato in 24 mesi.

Giocatore già avvisato del trasferimento dalla filiale alla sede della Juventus dal procuratore, favorevolissimo perchè non cambia nulla.


----------



## Stex (24 Giugno 2021)

Ecthelion;2368301 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Juventus e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità della Juventus nel dare Locatelli alla Juventus per rapporti storicamente ottimi con se stessa.
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da spostare per un attimo dall'appartamento della Juventus nel complesso A al loft del complesso B.
> 
> ...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2368285 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che pure Baresi è juventino.



be maldini credo lo fosse, quando lo ho letto mi è gelato il sangue.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Il bello, ci potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco, è che venderanno Locatelli alla Juve per 30 milioni... mentre quando noi chiederemo Berardi ne vorranno 50 minimo... state a vedere eh...


----------



## Route66 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368359 ha scritto:


> Il bello, ci potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco, è che venderanno Locatelli alla Juve per 30 milioni... mentre quando noi chiederemo Berardi ne vorranno 50 minimo... state a vedere eh...



Secondo te i 30 milioni di che conio saranno?
Uno Sturaro e mezzo e il problema è già risolto....


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368359 ha scritto:


> Il bello, ci potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco, è che venderanno Locatelli alla Juve per 30 milioni... mentre quando noi chiederemo Berardi ne vorranno 50 minimo... state a vedere eh...



saranno 40 con contropartite assurde (quindi 25 reali)
ma per te li vale 30?


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368367 ha scritto:


> saranno 40 con contropartite assurde (quindi 25 reali)
> ma per te li vale 30?



E' un po' come i token ai concerti...per entrare in casa sassuolo devi scambiare i soldi all'ingresso...se sei la juve ti danno sempre una decina di milioni in omaggio da spendere ai banchetti


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2368367 ha scritto:


> saranno 40 con contropartite assurde (quindi 25 reali)
> ma per te li vale 30?



Certo che li vale. Li vale tutti. Anzi a 25 reali per me è proprio regalato, maledetti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2021)

Route66;2368364 ha scritto:


> Secondo te i 30 milioni di che conio saranno?
> Uno Sturaro e mezzo e il problema è già risolto....



Si certi ci infileranno 2 o 3 plusvalenze ridicole e in pratica lo prendono gratis... figuriamoci. I milioni sono del monopoli.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Giugno 2021)

Che schifo. Come sempre a 90. Come sempre servi.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2021)

Non ci provano neanche a far finta di non essere ammanicate. Come fai in Italia a competere contro un sistema del genere?
Più ci penso, e più penso che lo scudetto dell'inter sia stato un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo, quasi a livello Leicester, anche se in realtà è stato più un suicidio dei gobbi che un trionfo loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

sottoli;2368283 ha scritto:


> Fagioli sul piatto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2368359 ha scritto:


> Il bello, ci potrei mettere la mano sul fuoco, è che venderanno Locatelli alla Juve per 30 milioni... mentre quando noi chiederemo Berardi ne vorranno 50 minimo... state a vedere eh...



Scontatissimo..sia chiaro, Berardi di base è superiore, però alla fine siamo alle solite, tutti fanno regali ai gobbi, alle altre chiedono la luna


----------



## sacchino (24 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2368252 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportitalia l'incontro tra Sassulo e Juventus è durato poco, ma sostanzialmente c'è la massima disponibilità nel dare Locatelli ai bianconeri pe rapporti storicamente ottimi
> 
> Oltre ai ragazzi nominati nel thread due giorni fa, in primis Dragusin, ci sarebbe anche Fagioli da mettere sul piatto.
> 
> ...



Se i gobbi pensano di sistemare il centrocampo con Locatelli stiamo freschi, questo ha fatto una buona partita con l'Italia solo perchè gli avversari hanno marcato stretto i più forti, Jorginho e Barella, che poi sono quelli che reggono la Nazionale insieme a Verratti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2368508 ha scritto:


> Non ci provano neanche a far finta di non essere ammanicate. Come fai in Italia a competere contro un sistema del genere?
> Più ci penso, e più penso che lo scudetto dell'inter sia stato un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo, quasi a livello Leicester, anche se in realtà è stato più un suicidio dei gobbi che un trionfo loro.



Non è un miracolo, ma uno SCANDALO,perché avevano la squadra piu forte del roster ma senza pagare i contratti e i cartellini


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2021)

KILPIN_91;2368561 ha scritto:


> Non è un miracolo, ma uno SCANDALO,perché avevano la squadra piu forte del roster ma senza pagare i contratti e i cartellini



Significa che non puoi batterli pulito.
Comunque è uno scudetto che costerà loro caro, perché almeno per i prossimi dieci anni non ne vinceranno altri


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Giugno 2021)

KILPIN_91;2368561 ha scritto:


> Non è un miracolo, ma uno SCANDALO,perché avevano la squadra piu forte del roster ma senza pagare i contratti e i cartellini



Lo spero, ma faranno degli sporchi trucchetti per andare avanti a fare il cavolo che vogliono,in italia tanto glielo lasciano fare. Se c'era il Milan al posto loro,avrebbero fatto un interrogazione parlamentare con inchieste a tutto spiano di Report


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Giugno 2021)

Ma anche berardi è di proprietà della rube, lo tengono parcheggiato al sassuolo da anni, in quel ruolo sono pieni, chiesa, kulusesky e cuadrado, altrimenti Berardi era già a torino, il sassuolo da anni è la squadra satellite dei mafiosi..


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2368789 ha scritto:


> Ma anche berardi è di proprietà della rube, lo tengono parcheggiato al sassuolo da anni, in quel ruolo sono pieni, chiesa, kulusesky e cuadrado, altrimenti Berardi era già a torino, il sassuolo da anni è la squadra satellite dei mafiosi..



Comunque è da anni tutto del Sassuolo. Berardi a Torino non ci è mai andato per via della sua testa. E fossi in lui resterei a Sassuolo, per me è un giocatore che se non è al centro del progetto come in provincia sarebbe un fallimento, mi pare un calciatore dalla tristezza facile.


----------



## Andris (24 Giugno 2021)

*Offerta di 35 milioni del Borussia Dortmund appena rifiutata dal Sassuolo.
C'è solo la Juve per il futuro di Locatelli, nonostante l'offerta tedesca nettamente migliore e senza contropartite*


SportItalia


----------



## sampapot (25 Giugno 2021)

dalla sede periferica a sede centrale...passo....
verrà sicuramente venduto "in saldo" e con qualche contropartita ipervalutata...alla stregua dell'affare Rovella del genoa, così i gobbi fanno plusvalenza


----------

